# Ten great BMWs on eBay - Just in time for spring



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Spring is here and the weather is starting to warm up, unless you already live somewhere warm, then this is nothing new. Either way it's a great time to look for that convertible, classic ore even rare BMW that you always wanted. Ebay is jammed with options, you just need to sift through the incredible amount of listings. We took some time to go through and pull out an array of choices to get you started. Click on the pics to check out the full listing.

*2007 328i Convertible*

This Monaco Blue 328i Hardtop Convertible has brown and black interior and just under 93k miles.



*2005 BMW 645Ci Base Convertible *

A nice, clean, low-key 645Ci in Champagne with tan interior, driven just over 54k miles.



*2000 BMW Z8*

Looking for something rare, this 2000 BMW Z8 in black with black interior has covered only 3,574 miles! The Z8's v8 puts out 394 hp and 368 torques. That's a lot of top down fun.



*1958 BMW Isetta 300*

This Isetta is a fully restored garage find and it's ready to be driven to Bimmerfest.



Or, maybe you like to tinker a bit and want to finish the restore of an Isetta yourself. Here's one that's been started, and the seller even gives a list of what it needs to be completed.



*2004 BMW M3 Convertible*

One for the E46 fans. M3 Convertible in white with a mere 84,726 miles on the clock.



*1992 318i Convertible*

If you don't have a lot of money to spend, here's a clean 1992 BMW 318i Convertible. Green with tan interior, it's covered 110k miles and comes with a factory hardtop. Going by the pic, it looks like you also get a classic front end bra too! Score!



*1972 BMW 3.0 CSI*

My favorite, a beautiful 1972 BMW 3.0CSI, 138k miles in Chamonix White with blue velour interior. The listing says it was previously owned by a BMW CCA member and Concourse judge. Now it can be yours!



*2011 BMW M3 Convertible*

Fancy a more powerful convertible? This 2011 M3 Convertible looks stunning in Interlagos Blue with black interior and has just under 40k miles.



*1981 BMW 635 CSI Coupe *

Shark! E24 in Silver w/ burgundy interior, 193k miles and it still looks great. The car was imported into the USA as a European model and can be noticed by the smaller compact bumpers and the headlights with the wipers and sprayers.



*2013 BMW M3*

Like the V8 M3s? Like rare colors? Check out this 2013 M3 in Rare Java Green with black interior. The listing says 1 of 11 Made and it has only covered 13,497 miles. Great color combo!


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

A thread like this is a very nice idea. I am not in the market but I'm sure someone who is will find it helpful. It never hurts to look though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

That's usually what I do, look. I like to see what is out there, especially the older stuff.


----------



## e39chick (Nov 7, 2011)

That 635 CSI Coupe is a beauty !!!!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

e39chick said:


> that 635 csi coupe is a beauty !!!!


+1


----------



## Nigel720 (Jan 4, 2014)

Much better being euro spec. No ugly bumpers and a proper M30 engine. I had a North American version and the power output was woeful with all the emission controls on it.


----------

